

Test. Test. Test: How wooga turned the games business into a science - lucaspiller
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/01/features/test-test-test?page=all

======
langsamer
I'm curious, how did Begemann start his company in 2008? There is a note in
there about him raising 5M in 2009 but that was after he had a 25-person
company?

